

Ask HN: How important is customer feedback? - mmhobbyist

Bill Gates famously said: “Your most unhappy customers are your greatest source of learning.” While Henry Ford famously said: "If I asked my customers what they want, they simply would have said a faster horse."
For a startup, at what point do you start considering customer feedback?  And what are the best ways to collect customer feedback?
======
zyeljanee
And again is believed that a happy customer will bring his friends to your
business an this creates a network for your business. Generally customers
feedback will be based on the service and the experience.All what a customer
needs is to be satisfied with your services and products.

